# My Heart/Mind is in Turmoil



## Alabama1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tomorrow we have an appointment to have our 5 month old German Shepherd puppy euthanized. I cannot believe this has happened. She has severe Hip Dysplasia and is in tremendous pain. 

If we had the money for a hip replacement ($4500) I would do it - but we don't and also can't afford the credit either. The breeder will pay $1500 toward the surgery since that is what she cost, but that isn't even half.

Our vet said we could try to manage on pain medication but she is 5 months old and already in tremendous pain. She doesn't act like a puppy - she just wants to lay around and she falls all the time and just screams in agony. I cannot stand this and I am torn to pieces thinking about losing her, but I know in my heart that I do not have a choice. My vet is great and even he said she is in so much pain that this is what he would do. 

Please says prayers for us - this is just awful!


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow I am so sorry! I have a 4.5 month old. I've only had him for 2 months and I'm so attached. I cannot even imagine what you are going through. My heart goes out to you and your pup


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, how awful for you and your family. I am so sorry.

You are a very strong and kind person to let this dog go in peace. I think you are doing the right thing. It's certainly not the easy thing, but you are doing right by your poor puppy. 

Peace and strength to you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There is a surgery called an FHO. It may be cheaper/cost of your breeder donation. That is great of them by the way. Do you have a picture of the xrays? ETA - just saw you do - I am going to look at them. 

Feel free to PM me. I volunteer in rescue and cannot make any promises but may be able to help. 

ETA - sent you a PM with some details and information. Please take care and I hope that allows you to postpone the appointment.


----------



## Alabama1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Sunsets - I needed to hear that!!! I helps to know people are out there supporting us.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

You are in my thougths and prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Unfortunately, even the most promising breedings can throw HD....that your breeder offered a full refund towards the surgery is very responsible....even if it is not enough...

Putting them down is horrible and depressing and devastating....but if the surgery is truly out of reach, then it is better than watching your beloved pup suffer...I knew someone who had a youngster whose leg would pop out as he moved around the house and I saw the screaming thrashing response....there were so many things wrong with that poor dog that it was the kindest thing to do...

I am so sorry..... {{{hugs}}}

Lee


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you and your baby are going through. In situations like this it's difficult to do the kindest thing since that means taking so much pain on your shoulders. Know that your kindness to and love for your puppy will be repaid tenfold by the next dog lucky enough to have you as a guardian. 

Jelpy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I posted in your other thread, but I'll repeat here.

I wouldn't be to hasty with a 5mth old to count her out..I first would seek out the opinion of an ortho surgeon over a vet.

Not saying your vet is wrong, but I would want a more expert opinion .

I'm rather surprised that the breeder is willing to chip in 1500 when the puppy was purchased via petland? Very nice of them to do, something you probably would not see very often.

Again, I would see an ortho specialist before I made a decision but of course that's up to you.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Reach out online, so many people will donate to these types of things.  Poor baby girl


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Breeder?*

Are you willing to share the name of the breeder?

LF


----------



## Alabama1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support!!! I bought her from some college kids who bought her from Petland in Dalton, GA. It is Petland that is willing to pay $1500 towards the surgery.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I hope you will take the suggestion of checking with an ortho surgeon.

And I would get that in writing, Petland is NOT the breeder, they are a seller of puppies, nice of them to offer to pay 1500 , but I would want that in writing.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. How awful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, this is like a dog owners worst nightmare, so terrible for you and dog, i am sure you have not made this decision lightly, i am sure it is the best thing for the dog.

really feel for you and yr dog, what else can i say?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I second Jean's suggestion for the FHO. I paid $800 for the FHO for my foster and she did beautifully. She recovered very quickly and was pain free afterwards. It is very often recommended for young dogs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow..... what a tough decision you have to make  I am sorry you are going through this. I would talk to the surgeon and ask them what they think. If they think there is a good chance the dog will live a normal life, then what the heck give it a chance. If they don't give a very good outcome, it would be better for the pup to go peacefully. I wish you luck on what ever decision you make.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wait...this isn't an ortho that you saw? Definitely see an ortho first. A vet at my regular vet's office told me my girl needed a hip replacement when it was actually her ACL. It's always best to get the expert's opinion when making a decision like this.

There is another girl on here that had an FHO done on both her dogs hips and they were terrible, basically no socket at all. He recovered well. What Petland is offering should be very close to covering the whole thing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> There is another girl on here that had an FHO done on both her dogs hips and they were terrible, basically no socket at all. He recovered well.


I sent her a PM with a link to the thread.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Alabama, my pup had this surgery done at 5 months and 1 yr. My vet is awesome and it was around $2000 in total. Please don't give up on your pup. If the breeder is willing to give you $1500 towards, you can get this done! My vet allows payment arrangements as well. I can send you his info. He is WONDERFUL and my boy is 2 yrs old and doing GREAT now! The surgery also includes EVERYTHING - meds, x-rays, follow up visits, everything. PM me if you're interested. I'm about 6 hours from Nashville, TN.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for messaging me, Deb!


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow so very young and precious. I am actually going to see the vet on Monday to check out my dogs hips. She is only 13 months old and I too am an emotional wreck. She has her second spurt of pano and I really hope this is all that it is, I can't imagine it being anything else. Just plain bad luck. The difference is my dog is half shepherd and Rottweiler and still same outcome. 
If the surgery is 2k and your breeder is wiling to help that is awesome.

Question for dogs with hip replacements, what was the recovery time. Will she be as active as she was? Is it really best on a dog so young with high energy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Any update on this??


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. I have gone through this with my Hunter, he is now 3 years old and had FHO surgery when he was 20 mo. old and it was the best thing that could have happened to him, you can barely tell there is any difference between his hips and his muscle tone is pretty equal in both legs. He runs, jumps and plays just like he did when he was a pup and without pain. This procedure is much less expensive, I would check into it. I live in the NY area and can recommend the group that did Hunter's surgery if this helps you message me or for any questions also. I know the hip replacement is supposed to be the superior treatment but it was something that I was uncomfortable with so I decided to go with the FHO. I felt that if something went wrong with a replacement there would be no option for Hunter and didn't want to take that chance, he is a very active, all out dog and I was afraid he might break it from stress at some point. I do not regret this choice and would recommend it. Hunter will most likely need his other hip done at some point also but I am waiting for him to be uncomfortable before he gets the surgery. I would seek a vet in your area that has had experience and talk to him.


----------



## deano76 (Oct 9, 2012)

Like you, my boy was diagnosed with severe dysplasia in January - at 4.5 months old. After seeing 2 vets and an orthopaedic specialist, I made the heartbreaking decision to have him pts. He used to lay on the floor screaming in pain and couldn't get up without me lifting him - and then, only for a few seconds until he fell down again.

As much as it was the hardest thing I've ever had to do (I'm a huge lard-ass of a man and I bawled my eyes out that day!), I know I did the best thing I could do for him. As he drifted off to sleep he licked my face as if to tell me I was doing the right thing.

Fast forward to now and I have another 4 month old boy. This time full of life and everything a puppy should be. He has bought joy back into the house when at one point, I didn't think anything or anyone ever could again.

You know what is best for your pup. Trust your decision and whatever that is, you know that it's been made for the benefit of your pup.

Sending you my best wishes.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Im so sorry for everyone going through this but more importantly I am so heartbroken that these poor babies are going through this kind of horrific pain. While reading I started to cry and still have tears in my eyes after taking a break and coming back to respond, my heart is going out to all those suffering both owners and dog


----------

